# Sky Q



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I think there has been a thread in here about this previously but thought I'd start another,
So I've just ordered sky q and it's due to be installed on Friday,
I will be upgrading from sky+hd,
Being a sky customer for 11 years and having no problems I just wondered if anyone on here has got sky q and have you had any issues with it or do you regret upgrading,
I'm getting 2TB silver box and 2 mini boxes and the sky q fibre router,
All installed for £60 the lot,
Which I thought was too good a deal to turn down,
Just looking for some opinions ?
Cheers.


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

How did you manage to get it for £60 installed? I would love to have sky q but they want to charge me £198 to install, including 1 mini box.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just called up to get a new fibre router as the one I got had dodgy wifi,
She give me the Q router for free then it progressed onto sky q,
Asked if I was interested, she said 2TB box and 2 mini boxes for £99 installed,
But as I already had the free q router on order it messed up the sky q order so she give me it for £60 all installed,
Just who you get on the phone I suppose,
Not sure if years as a subscriber or the package you have they take into consideration to what they offer you,
11 years on full package with everything they offer including telephony etc..


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Depends on the box you take. We only have 1 tv so still expensive 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

My plan is to go back to Sky when I move back into my house. I have had a new dish installed, does it require anything else? Might as well look at doing it now while my house is still a bit of a building site and I can run cables wherever I want!

They said I could get back with Sky with 75% discount, but this was a while back before Sky Q, so will see what sort of deal I can strike to get back with it. I will never move away from my Virgin fibre, so probably less wiggle room with just TV (no need for phone line either). 

Interested in others views before I do though!


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think they install a new LNB on the dish that's capable for Q,
It's only a twin feed they install as standard as only the main box needs satellite feed, the minis slave from the main box on wifi,
I got it down on the installers notes when I chatted to the agent to install me one of their hybrid LNB's,
This has 6 feeds and they're all capable for sky q,
Just want it like that as I have another tv in the house that's on freesat hd,
If they install standard q LNB then that will do away with the freesat feed which I didn't want, with their hybrid LNB I can run sky q and have 4 connections free for other legacy devices


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

We did have some issues with the Silver boxes losing connection A LOT when we first got it, but now it seems to have been fixed mostly. The odd reboot every now and again. The main two things we miss are FAVOURITES which seems to have disappeared completely and also the abilty to simply set a reminder as opposed to setting a recording has also disappeared. We almost asked them to cancel and return our Sky HD box as we couldn't get used to it but in the end decided that we'd stick with it. I do honestly still think Sky Q went backwards in some respects to the old SKY HD EPG but it is what it is. Our Sky HD box was old though and it was the right time for us to switch.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive just upgraded to Sky Q from Sky+HD. I paying £62/month for Legacy pack (Movies, Cinema, Box Sets, F1, HD).

Before upgrading I rang them to cancel, knowing they would offer me a discount to stay. They offered be 40% discount which I declined, straight away they offered be 50% which I also declined and we ended the conversation with my cancellation in place.

Knowing I would receive a message on my Sky box with a better discount offer I checked on My Account and there was an offer for 60% discount. 

I recontacted Sky and negotiated to receive the 60% discount, contract free, so I could cancel anytime. I agreed and signed up.

I then recontacted Sky to upgrade to Sky Q. They offered to keep my same viewing package, receive a 2TB Q box & 1 x mini box, and honour my current subscription deal. Initially they wanted to charge me £300 installation, but I negotiated this down to £100. I could perhaps have done better, or had some credit added to my account, but I accepted the offer.

So now I have Sky Q 2TB with 1 x mini box and my same Legacy package for £44/month.

Sky Q requires a different LNB fitted to your dish, which makes your old Sky+ box obsolete, and prevents you connecting a Freesat box. I didn't want this. So when the fitter arrived I asked him if he would install the new dish and cables but keep my old one with its cables in place so I could use my old dish for a Freesat box in the future, and keep watching the recordings on my old Sky+ box.

He went one better, and replaced my old dish with a new one with hybrid LNB which will work with a Freesat box, and enable me to keep using my old Sky+ box as well. He did say that Sky tell their fitters not to fit hybrid LNB's if possible (cost issue).

The fitter was fab, top class, and very helpful. Other than the inconvenience of having to negotiate I found the whole process pleasurable, and I love the new Sky Q system, though it is completely different interface to Sky+. All recordings including those set by mini box are stored on the main box, and the mini boxes just connect to the main box to view content.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My only negatives with Sky Q are..

No Favourites
No stop button when playing back (have to use back up)
Info button doesn't provide as much information as before.
Touch remote is good, but very sensitive and if knocked accidentally will change channel etc (2TB box comes with touch remote & standard remote)
Pressing Home button defaults to My Q tab, and I have to scroll up for TV guide.
Separate user profile would be good, so each family member can find their recordings.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

She called me today to confirm the install was going ahead and offered me 25% discount on the tv,
I have the full lot so makes it a nice little discount,
Also have the fibre for £10 for life deal as long as I have sports 
So can't really argue at that


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Liam_89 said:


> She called me today to confirm the install was going ahead and offered me 25% discount on the tv,
> I have the full lot so makes it a nice little discount,
> Also have the fibre for £10 for life deal as long as I have sports
> So can't really argue at that


Good stuff. As long as your happy with whatever deal then all is good.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

To date, I've had both the boxes replaced, no HD for over a month (now fixed), sound and picture drop outs. The mini box is always needing to be reset to pick up the signal again. Nowhere near enough UHD content to warrant it at the moment. The best part is the multiple tuners. Given the choice I'd go back to SkyHD, I jumped on too soon and paid the price.

I was told its much more reliable if you also have sky broadband.....which I don't


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

d3m0n said:


> To date, I've had both the boxes replaced, no HD for over a month (now fixed), sound and picture drop outs. The mini box is always needing to be reset to pick up the signal again. Nowhere near enough UHD content to warrant it at the moment. The best part is the multiple tuners. Given the choice I'd go back to SkyHD, I jumped on too soon and paid the price.
> 
> I was told its much more reliable if you also have sky broadband.....which I don't


Have you tried connecting your mini box via ethernet cable?

The 1TB boxes have had a lot of issues but are reportedly better of late.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I upgraded from SkyHD to Sky 2TB box and an extra mini in December and also went from Sky Broadband Unlimited to Sky Fibre with Sky Q hub.

On first install I had to reset the Sky TV boxes a handful of times but touch wood it has been fine after December. The boxes are smaller and neater and the Mini being wireless is a bonus but other than that I don't see a massive difference over the HD boxes day to day.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Arvi said:


> The boxes are smaller and neater and the Mini being wireless is a bonus but other than that I don't see a massive difference over the HD boxes day to day.


True, and while I like the new Q interface it could have been a lot lot better.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

£35 a month for 18 months full package.
Hate the fact I need to scroll up to tv guide! It's petty I know but it does my head in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Had it installed a week now and I must say I really like it,
Loving the UHD content, only one gripe and that's one of the 2 mini boxes keeps freezing up,
I put that down to signal issues, sky are coming to fit a wifi booster to cure it,
As for scrolling on the TV guide,
It's nice using the touchpad but you can also use the page up and down button on the right,
Exact same button as the volume button but on the opposite side,
That will go up and down in pages


----------



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Liam_89 said:


> Had it installed a week now and I must say I really like it,
> Loving the UHD content, only one gripe and that's one of the 2 mini boxes keeps freezing up,
> I put that down to signal issues, sky are coming to fit a wifi booster to cure it,
> As for scrolling on the TV guide,
> ...


We are having the same frustrating problems with the sky Q mini box freezing the picture. 
To get your wifi booster from sky is your broadband with Sky?
I'm with Talk Talk who have an appalling technical help desk based in India:wall:


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I've got my fibre with sky so all meshes together ' apparantly'
Just waiting on the booster install to see if it solves it


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

i got upgraded recently after a house move. 
also got reduced to £60 for install of the q box + 1 mutli screen box, and all for same price I was already paying.
Oddly my mate couldnt get the same deal through retention dept.

Q is good, couple of things annoying 
(same as leadfarmer)

- the sensor remote to sensitive - look at it and it thinks you touched it. if its tucked near you and you move, you can end up anywhere.
recordings - doesn't say you've already watched other than "watch from start" - guess means same.
- no stop, just pause or back.

- i am being really picky btw.

multiscreen box - brilliant.

Ultra HD - great.

edit - you can fast forward or rewind in minute jumps and it can do it quick - rather than 30x max speed.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sky Q boxes freezing is a common complaint not he Sky forum, usually solved by getting then to fit a new box.

The TV Guide is annoying, lets say you are watching a channel and then view the TV guide and decide to change to BBC1, its 6 presses/swipes of the remote. Thats just plain stupid.

Those with Sky Q 2TB, try using the voice search for "Eat my shorts"


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just spent last hour on phone to tech support,
Engineer visit today for freezing issues,
Said all was fine never fitted boosters,
After he went the freezing was still there,
Fourth engineer booked for Thursday,
Getting really annoyed with this now,
Apparantly they are replacing the minis on Thursday,
Failing that they can rip the lot out and put me back to sky+hd,
Which they have said they would do,
£109 per month for this hassle is abysmal,
Wish I'd never seen it now, after saying it's good previously,
I take that statement back,
If it weren't sky's equipment then the neighbours would be picking it up off their lawn !
aaaand relax, back to the blacklist box set in uhd lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Had my first issue yesterday when the mini lost connection. Its in the bedroom about 10ft directly above the main Q box.

Today my main box froze, as in it wouldn't turn on with the remote. Had to unplug/plug back in to reset it.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my sky q box keeps freezing, twice today. and we've only been in since half 5. 2 or 3 times most days

always comes up on the screen saying you are having network connection / internet problems, even though I'm on the sky fibre package. internet does seem slower, even though I'm 10mb faster than the previous BT fibre

don't think ill be renewing, unless i get a silly price reduction, think I'm paying £68 with box sets & movies (BT was £64 thats why i switched)


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

We had lots of issues when we first got it, but I'll be honest (hopeing I don't jinx myself here), we've not had many issues in the past month or two. We've had to reboot the mini twice I think. Compared to rebooting the mini about 20 times in the first week things have improved. I do think they went backwards with some of it and how the "new" epg got signed off I'll never know. Everything takes longer!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciddy said:


> I do think they went backwards with some of it and how the "new" epg got signed off I'll never know. Everything takes longer!


Its as if the developers decided to release it 80% finished. But I do love my Q.


----------

